# Flip-Video not recognized by my computer



## chueh (Sep 27, 2008)

I plugged the thing on the Flip-Video that looks like USB to my laptop, but my computer cannot recognize this device. When I plugged a USB or the storage unit that looks like USB into the computer, there would be a removable part G or F or something like that shows up. However, not this time when I plugged the Flip-Video. What can I do. Thanks


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

What model laptop, running what version of Windows?


----------



## chueh (Sep 27, 2008)

Dell Inspiron E1405, running windows XP.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

http://puredigital.custhelp.com/cgi...WZsaXAgbm90IHJlY29nbml6ZWQ*&p_li=&p_topview=1

try here for support


----------



## chueh (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you..... so I guess a laptop is not having enough power in USB port


----------

